# 4l80e shift shaft seal on a 05 2500hd



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Mines dripping lightly. has anyone ever changed these and if so how hard is it and is it a common problem. Any help is appreciated. Thank You


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Wouldn't say it a common problem but any seal can leak at some point. Not a tough job to change though. Remove the shift shaft nut, remove the lever and remove the NSBU switch (leave the wiring connected), work the old seal out with a pick and/or small screwdriver being sure not to damage the trans case in the process. Once you have the old one out run a file around the shift shaft where the lever was to remove any burrs to prevent damaging the new seal as it's slid over. Add some ATF or what have you to the shaft and slide the new seal on. Once you have it up to the case use a deepwell socket to push it home.

Just the reverse order from there, just be sure to get the NSBU switch bolts back where they were. You'll see the witness marks they leave on the switch mounting tabs so even that isn't difficult, but worth noting.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank You Very Much


----------

